# Sometimes I love London



## srw (26 Nov 2013)

Yesterday morning - a sunny, crisp morning. Out of Marylebone station, trickle down to Marble Arch, along the edge of Hyde Park, through Admirality Arch and down towards Buckingham Palace. Then Parliament Square, Westminster Bridge and Waterloo. The Houses of Parliament peeking above the trees of Green Park like a fairytale chateau. The big views either way along the Thames. The fake rural feeling of the Hyde Park cycle lane.

Only two things could have improved it. I could do with a different traffic light pattern around the Hyde Park Corner roundabout. It's carefully timed so that you cross at the edge of Hyde Park, ride through the Arch and arrive at the top of Constitution Hill just as the lights are changing.

And I could do with a cheerier set of ride companions. I looked around me - everyone in fluorescent lycra, heads down on the drops, with a grim look of determination on their faces and various levels of blindingly flashing lights on their bikes. This cycling in London lark is obviously a very _serious_ cycling expedition. So I (suit, overcoat, sit-up-and-beg Brompton, lights off because it's a fine day) must be doing something wrong. Enjoying myself perhaps?

I got to Waterloo station in oodles of time for my train, incidentally - about 20 minutes from station to station.


----------



## Mikjsmith (26 Nov 2013)

Its a nice ride and what more can you ask  I do St Pancras to Waterloo and there is just something wonderful as you cross Waterloo Bridge on a day like that


----------



## doug (26 Nov 2013)

It has been a few years since I regularly rode Hyde Park Corner so the sequence may have changed, but I switched to riding round on the road rather than go through the arch as the it meant I got caught by the lights less often.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2013)

If the Police had their way, we would be all dressed up Hi-Viz, Helmet, Lights a-blazing style.


----------



## Frood42 (26 Nov 2013)

srw said:


> I looked around me - everyone in fluorescent lycra, heads down on the drops, with a grim look of determination on their faces and various levels of blindingly flashing lights on their bikes. This cycling in London lark is obviously a very _serious_ cycling expedition. So I (suit, overcoat, sit-up-and-beg Brompton, lights off because it's a fine day) must be doing something wrong. Enjoying myself perhaps?


 
Glad to hear you enjoyed your ride! 


Not seen the latest thread about the Police presence in London? 
They love the whole bright lights and Hi Viz stuff.

Warning, there are 15 pages, so you might want to get a hot drink before you start reading 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/increased-police-presence.143976/



> One cyclist, Harriet Lamb, told us in an email of her experience of being stopped by police as she rode across Vauxhall Bridge, with an officer telling her: “Hi, we’re stopping all cyclists in light of the recent cyclist fatalities, to make sure that you’re making yourselves as safe as possible. Obviously it’s great that you have lights on and are wearing a helmet, but have you considered wearing a hi-viz jacket?”
> 
> She replied: “No, I’ve got really bright lights, reflective material on my coat and my bike, and I position myself in the road so that I can be seen.”
> 
> ...


 
http://road.cc/content/news/99261-p...-targets-dozens-london-cyclists-lorry-drivers
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...e-actually-doing-something-wrong-8964135.html
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/nov/19/boris-johnson-london-cyclists-headphones
.


----------



## Linford (26 Nov 2013)

London...certainly wouldn't be high on the list of must do cycling destinations.

The whole place is just a scrum


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Nov 2013)

srw said:


> Yesterday morning - a sunny, crisp morning. Out of Marylebone station, trickle down to Marble Arch, along the edge of Hyde Park, through Admirality Arch and down towards Buckingham Palace. Then Parliament Square, Westminster Bridge and Waterloo. The Houses of Parliament peeking above the trees of Green Park like a fairytale chateau. The big views either way along the Thames. The fake rural feeling of the Hyde Park cycle lane.
> 
> Only two things could have improved it. I could do with a different traffic light pattern around the Hyde Park Corner roundabout. It's carefully timed so that you cross at the edge of Hyde Park, ride through the Arch and arrive at the top of Constitution Hill just as the lights are changing.
> 
> ...


Yup..i know how you feel. Thats my daily route...reverse for the way in clearly, I love crossing Westminster bridge (especially on mornings like today) and feeling that the "good stuff" is about to start.

London is the best city in the world, we often forget this in our apathy to get about the place, no other city comes close in my opinion, not even Manhattan or Barcelona....(my second and third fav cities)...very lucky to ride here each day


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> London...certainly wouldn't be high on the list of must do cycling destinations.
> 
> The whole place is just a scrum


You need to visit more often, its glorious


----------



## Linford (26 Nov 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> You need to visit more often, its glorious



I was there researching my geneology in the British Library in St Pancras on my Motorbike a few months ago. the whole road network is so overcrowded....however, I do like to visit when I use the Trains/tube/Buses as the stresss is off. As a destination it is just great...just not as somewhere to want to go cycling in...Give me Mallorca for that any time...I did that last weekend, and it was just glorious


----------



## Linford (26 Nov 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> Yup..i know how you feel. Thats my daily route...reverse for the way in clearly, I love crossing Westminster bridge (especially on mornings like today) and feeling that the "good stuff" is about to start.
> 
> London is the best city in the world, we often forget this in our apathy to get about the place, no other city comes close in my opinion, not even Manhattan or Barcelona....(my second and third fav cities)...very lucky to ride here each day




I spent a week in Barcelona in July...I do feel it is over rated as a destination, and very much so as a vehicle user(public transport is very good though)...good if you want to go hill climbingh though


----------



## Beebo (26 Nov 2013)

srw said:


> And I could do with a cheerier set of ride companions. .


We are all guilty of being a bit grumpy some times, and the battle to get to work can make it turn into a series of sprints between the lights. I do try to slow down and enjoy the nicer sections of my ride.
But then again, how many cheery companions did you have on the train?


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Nov 2013)

srw said:


> ...Marylebone station to Waterloo...could do with a different traffic light pattern around the Hyde Park Corner roundabout. .



Easy enough to avoid Hyde Park Corner by hacking through Mayfair, a bit of St James's and over Waterloo Bridge.

Or you could track east earlier and drop down through Marylebone 'village' into Soho and then Covent Garden and Waterloo Bridge.

Google Maps for bicycles sends you even further east before turning south through Bloomsbury to reach Waterloo Bridge.


----------



## Frood42 (26 Nov 2013)

Beebo said:


> We are all guilty of being a bit grumpy some times, and the battle to get to work can make it turn into a series of sprints between the lights. I do try to slow down and enjoy the nicer sections of my ride.
> But then again, how many cheery campanions did you have on the train?


 


I remember the Central Line at peak hours, complete misery...
.


----------



## Frood42 (26 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> London...certainly wouldn't be high on the list of must do cycling destinations.
> 
> The whole place is just a scrum


 
Come give it a go, well worth it, there are some nice places to cycle, I quite like Lee Valley Way going from Stratford to Ware, and then taking an NCN across to Welwyn Garden City.

There are some pubs to stop at as well. 
.


----------



## RedRider (26 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2789719, member: 1314"]My commute in pics...love it.
This year from Sept 15th until this morning. All in rush hour.
[/quote]
Lovely. You must work not far from my home. Ever go in the Brown Derby?

It's not on my commute (which is one loveably grim place to another in inner SE London) but one of my favourite river crossings is Lambeth Bridge.

Checking the time from Big Ben then the back streets of Westminster, the Potter-esque Wipple's clerical outfitters, juddering the cobbles past the QE2 and then Horseguards, The Mall and up the steps to Regent St.

I've been here 15 years but that route still stirs.


----------



## RedRider (26 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2789784, member: 1314"]I actually live in Tolworth and work in Clerkenwell. I vary my route in. Latterly I’ve been going as far east as Tower Bridge then heading west. Sometimes I’ll go through RP and along the Chelsea Embankment. Never had a drink in Kennington, though.[/quote]
Check out the Brown Derby next time your down that way. Beautiful people, sexy juke box.


----------



## srw (26 Nov 2013)

Beebo said:


> But then again, how many cheery companions did you have on the train?



I don't know whether it's living in Buckinghamshire, or travelling on Chiltern Railways and having a seat, or simply the fact that there are a lot of cyclists (out of the 20 seats in the compartment I use, frequently 4 or 5 of us get on bikes at the other end - up to 4 of us on Bromptons), but even the train I usually get is quite cheery in a quiet, British, insular way.


----------



## srw (26 Nov 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> Easy enough to avoid Hyde Park Corner by hacking through Mayfair, a bit of St James's and over Waterloo Bridge.
> 
> Or you could track east earlier and drop down through Marylebone 'village' into Soho and then Covent Garden and Waterloo Bridge.
> 
> Google Maps for bicycles sends you even further east before turning south through Bloomsbury to reach Waterloo Bridge.


I could - but I enjoy Hyde Park, and pretending to be a tourist around Buck House and Parliament. It's a journey I do once a week at most, and I don't particularly care about the odd minute or two - there's a train every 15 minutes at the other end - so I'm not too bothered about the wait.


----------



## markharry66 (26 Nov 2013)

I love London at night the buildings illuminated. Makes you think of a sleeping Monolith.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (26 Nov 2013)

Not impressed with London,Bangkok is more fun to cycle in.


----------



## Linford (26 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2789726, member: 1314"]Last time I cycled in Cheltenham, the most scenic thing I saw was:

View attachment 33163
[/quote]

Do you have to be a total knob absolutely all of the time Cock ?


----------



## theclaud (26 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> Do you have to be a total knob absolutely all of the time Cock ?



Cock of Gold? Come on Linf - it was funny.


----------



## Linford (26 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2790781, member: 1314"]Ok, Linf, I'll be serious. And I won't be again so this is a chance. I'm proud of London and so take pics and shout about it. Post up some nice pics of Chelters, then - there's beauty in everything as some poet said.[/quote]

You missed my other post then 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sometimes-i-love-london.144391/#post-2789498


----------



## bianchi1 (26 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> Do you have to be a total knob absolutely all of the time Cock ?



That picture was one of the funniest things i have seen on cycle chat for years!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (26 Nov 2013)

Too much Hi-Viz in this one,even the building looks yellow.


----------



## Kies (26 Nov 2013)

Don't know tooting - where is the Khalsa centre exactly?


----------



## slowmotion (27 Nov 2013)

Where's that gasometer too?


----------



## redhanded (27 Nov 2013)

srw said:


> Only two things could have improved it. I could do with a different traffic light pattern around the Hyde Park Corner roundabout. It's carefully timed so that you cross at the edge of Hyde Park, ride through the Arch and arrive at the top of Constitution Hill just as the lights are changing.



This. With the timings as they are now, I see people either jumping the Hyde Park lights to get to Constitution Hill on green or jumping the Constitution Hill lights. Of course, I would expect someone in TfL to say "computer says no" if they were to change the timings as it would disrupt the flow of motor traffic too much.


----------



## Linford (27 Nov 2013)

bianchi1 said:


> That picture was one of the funniest things i have seen on cycle chat for years!



You might imagine I was hysterical with laughter when making the choice 2 weeks ago whether to leave one of my animals (pets) to starve to death over the next 3 months, or get it euthanised at that point....we chose the latter.
Be careful what you share because there are some real ar*****es on here who will find some sort of twisted pleasure from the suffering of others.....


----------



## Frood42 (27 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> Do you have to be a total knob absolutely all of the time Cock ?


 
Bad day, or do you know CoG well?

Come on, that pic was funny, the concrete jungle that is London has nothing on my home county of Suffolk, especially some of the great seaside towns/villages, but even I had a giggle at that photo CoG posted.

There are some nice places to cycle in London and some great sights to see out on the bike.
I enjoy my commute every day around Greater London despite some of the silly behaviour I see or even experience every now and then.
.


----------



## Frood42 (27 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> You might imagine I was hysterical with laughter when making the choice 2 weeks ago whether to leave one of my animals (pets) to starve to death over the next 3 months, or get it euthanised at that point....we chose the latter.
> Be careful what you share because there are some real peanuts on here who will find some sort of twisted pleasure from the suffering of others.....


 
Sorry to hear that, it is not nice, I remember when they had to kill/burn a whole load of livestock around my area of Suffolk, it was not nice for the local farmers, not nice at all. 
.


----------



## Linford (27 Nov 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Sorry to hear that, it is not nice, I remember when they had to kill/burn a whole load of livestock around my area of Suffolk, it was not nice for the local farmers, not nice at all.
> .



He chose that particular picture of a dead horse and made inference of my home town specifically to bait me because I discussed the death of one of my horses on here a couple of weeks ago. She wasn't livestock raised for the table like any of the animals which farmers keep, she was a pet.
CoG really isn't a very nice person...his actions demonstrate that.


----------



## Frood42 (27 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> He chose that particular picture of a dead horse and made inference of my home town specifically to bait me because I discussed the death of one of my horses on here a couple of weeks ago. She wasn't livestock raised for the table like any of the animals which farmers keep, she was a pet.
> CoG really isn't a very nice person...his actions demonstrate that.


 
Ah, it is never nice or easy to lose a pet, or to have to make that choice.
My mother and sister love their dogs, and it is never nice when they have had to choose in the past to put them down.
.


----------



## jonny jeez (27 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2789719, member: 1314"]My commute in pics...love it.
This year from Sept 15th until this morning. All in rush hour.

View attachment 33161
[/quote]

Funny, I was in exactly the same spot doing the same thing a few weeks ago...odd


----------



## jonny jeez (27 Nov 2013)

Some shots of London on my travels, all taken with my smart phone.

see why I love it?


----------



## martint235 (27 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2791603, member: 1314"]And, of course, the bike friendly London boozers. Stopping of for a cold one on the way home. innit

My fave London pub - The Jerusalem, Clerkenwell. @Mice on a borrowed cool urban jobbie

View attachment 33219


Coach and Horses, Clapham

View attachment 33220


The Berry, Surbiton

View attachment 33225


Stage Door, London CC drinks venue, Waterloo

View attachment 33222


Wheatsheaf Arms, SW London CC curry night drinks venue, Tooting

View attachment 33223


Some crap pub northside of Waterloo. It did the job and they do a nice IPA.

View attachment 33224
[/quote]
The sign says the Wellington but I can't remember the Wellington having tables outside. Also the view across the road doesn't look right.


----------



## theclaud (27 Nov 2013)

martint235 said:


> The sign says the Wellington *but I can't remember the Wellington having tables outside*. Also the view across the road doesn't look right.



There might have been a castle next door for all you knew.


----------



## martint235 (27 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2791812, member: 1314"]It's The Wellington. And they have tables outside. That big building, on the left across the road, is the Tax building or something. I don't like the pub as it's too touristy. I was there just to meet an ex workmate for a quick couple on the way home.[/quote]
Still struggling even with the lack of a castle. Across the road from the Wellington is Waterloo station and across the other road (and very close cos it's a narrow road) is the 3i building. None of your picture looks like that.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2013)

martint235 said:


> Still struggling even with the lack of a castle. Across the road from the Wellington is Waterloo station and across the other road (and very close cos it's a narrow road) is the 3i building. None of your picture looks like that.




Agree.
One of my regular haunts... it's not the Wellington in Waterloo that I know. They don't have tables and chairs out on the pavement. I think it's the Wellington on the Strand.


----------



## Frood42 (27 Nov 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> Some shots of London on my travels, all taken with my smart phone.


 
Those are some really nice photos, taken with a smartphone as well, great 
.


----------



## jonny jeez (27 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2789719, member: 1314"]My commute in pics...love it.
This year from Sept 15th until this morning. All in rush hour.
[/quote]
Hang on a second.....




Perhaps she...er...."works" there


----------



## Maz (27 Nov 2013)

The only time I've cycled in London was on a Boris Bike a few months back. 

I went from St.Pancras to Baker St. I don't know if it was the clunky bike, the busy roads or a combination of both, but I don't care too much for cycling in London.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2013)

Maz said:


> The only time I've cycled in London was on a Boris Bike a few months back.
> 
> I went from St.Pancras to Baker St. I don't know if it was the clunky bike, the busy roads or a combination of both, but I don't care too much for cycling in London.




Yup, sum up the whole of London in a mile and a half why dont'chya?


----------



## martint235 (27 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2791857, member: 1314"]Yes. That's what I meant.

I should have posted:

"Waterloo Bridge. North side. The Strand."[/quote]
Oh. Didn't realise there was a Wellington on t'other side. Only one I've been in is the Lyceum.


----------



## Maz (27 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, sum up the whole of London in a mile and a half why dont'chya?


I'm just sharing my experience.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2013)

Maz said:


> I'm just sharing my experience.




Cycling from A-B for a short distance is not an experience worth sharing. 

I once went to Sheffield, for a football match, and from that experience, I can tell you that the whole of Sheffield is completely rubbish.

See what I did there?


----------



## Frood42 (27 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Cycling from A-B for a short distance is not an experience worth sharing.
> 
> I once went to Sheffield, for a football match, and from that experience, I can tell you that the whole of Sheffield is completely rubbish.
> 
> See what I did there?


 
I lived in Sheffield for about 6 yrs 
It ain't that bad 
.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Nov 2013)

Monday evening. Southwards on Kennington Road. About 20 bikes at each light. We all start off, the streetlights illuminate the golden leaves on high arching London Planes, the tarmac is smooth and we, the gatherings of one red light, roll down toward the Oval in no rush whatsoever. Conversations litter our little peleton.

And then, the right turn on to CS7. More bikes than you can shake a stick at. 30 to 40 bikes at each light. I watch out for Susie behind and keep a steady, rolling pace. There's no aggravation, no unpleasantness, just a whole load of people forming a river of bikes south to Clapham. As we rise toward Clapham North the lights thin out a bit as the group stretches - and then collect again in the traffic down to Clapham Common Station. Susie and I turn south and in to the quiet, close roads around Clapham Park. For this time, if only this time, our cares are forgotten.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Monday evening. Southwards on Kennington Road. About 20 bikes at each light. We all start off, the streetlights illuminate the golden leaves on high arching London Planes, the tarmac is smooth and we, the gatherings of one red light, roll down toward the Oval in no rush whatsoever. Conversations litter our little peleton.
> 
> And then, the right turn on to CS7. More bikes than you can shake a stick at. 30 to 40 bikes at each light. I watch out for Susie behind and keep a steady, rolling pace. There's no aggravation, no unpleasantness, just a whole load of people forming a river of bikes south to Clapham. As we rise toward Clapham North the lights thin out a bit as the group stretches - and then collect again in the traffic down to Clapham Common Station. Susie and I turn south and in to the quiet, close roads around Clapham Park. For this time, if only this time, our cares are forgotten.



Careful.. your prose might make some people think that cycling in London is actually very nice sometimes.


----------



## Maz (27 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Cycling from A-B for a short distance is not an experience worth sharing.
> 
> I once went to Sheffield, for a football match, and from that experience, I can tell you that the whole of Sheffield is completely rubbish.
> 
> See what I did there?


Yes, you made the mistake of going to Hillsborough.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Nov 2013)

srw said:


> I could - but I enjoy Hyde Park, and pretending to be a tourist around Buck House and Parliament. It's a journey I do once a week at most, and I don't particularly care about the odd minute or two - there's a train every 15 minutes at the other end - so I'm not too bothered about the wait.



I doubt the routes I suggested going further east through the heavily built up areas would be any quicker - too many lefts, rights, and straight on junctions.

It's the sort of journey you could spend years refining.


----------



## Wobblers (28 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2789719, member: 1314"]My commute in pics...love it.
This year from Sept 15th until this morning. All in rush hour.

View attachment 33153
View attachment 33154
View attachment 33155
View attachment 33156
View attachment 33157
View attachment 33158
View attachment 33159
View attachment 33160
View attachment 33161
View attachment 33162
[/quote]

Lovely pictures there, CoG. But there's this ghastly dull grey fixed gear bike in many of those photos that spoils the view...


----------



## Wobblers (28 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> London...certainly wouldn't be high on the list of must do cycling destinations.
> 
> The whole place is just a scrum



I rather like cycling in London. It's surprisingly pleasant - and with some fantastic views to boot. Not to mention that the traffic, though appearing scary, is much less aggressive than just about any other city I've cycled in: it certainly beats Birmingham by a long way.

Linford, you've told us about how Cheltenham's so wonderful with its 24 hour Tesco... somehow I suspect you weren't being _quite _serious! I've been there, I know there's lots of fantastic Regency architecture, it's not in the slightest bit unpleasant so why not post a few pictures of your favourite spots of Cheltenham for us to admire?


----------



## Maz (28 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Cycling from A-B for a short distance is not an experience worth sharing.


Sorry, I didn't realise there was a minimum distance before being entitled to sharing a cycling experience.
If you let me know what that distance is, I can avoid this problem in the future. 
Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (28 Nov 2013)

Maz said:


> Sorry, I didn't realise there was a minimum distance before being entitled to sharing a cycling experience.
> If you let me know what that distance is, I can avoid this problem in the future.
> Thanks




Not when you diss a whole city based on it - no.


----------



## theclaud (29 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Not when you diss a whole city based on it - no.


I once cycled through Yate for at least ten minutes. That was _definitely _a sh1thole.


----------



## Linford (29 Nov 2013)

McWobble said:


> I rather like cycling in London. It's surprisingly pleasant - and with some fantastic views to boot. Not to mention that the traffic, though appearing scary, is much less aggressive than just about any other city I've cycled in: it certainly beats Birmingham by a long way.
> 
> Linford, you've told us about how Cheltenham's so wonderful with its 24 hour Tesco... somehow I suspect you weren't being _quite _serious! I've been there, I know there's lots of fantastic Regency architecture, it's not in the slightest bit unpleasant so why not post a few pictures of your favourite spots of Cheltenham for us to admire?




My phone is in the menders for another week..I'm also off the cycle for what may be 2 or 3 weeks under doctirs orders, so chances of getting pics of my bike strategically placed around the town are slim for the time being.

It isn't the views in particular which define the town as a nice place, but the feel of it. I've noticed this when returning from London. It is so much quieter on the streets and roads.


----------



## User482 (29 Nov 2013)

McWobble said:


> I rather like cycling in London. It's surprisingly pleasant - and with some fantastic views to boot.



I agree: having previously cycled in London perhaps once or twice in my life, the FNRttC was something of a revelation. And given a post-ride tendency to consume one or two yellow/ brown beers, I've cycled rather more of London than intended...


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Nov 2013)

I like cycling in London, not least because I can generally keep up with the traffic, even on a Boris bike.

Distances in the West End/City are tiny, so I can also afford to splurge my limited amount of fitness to get where I need to go.

The number of cyclists has risen massively since I lived there in the 1980s.

Motorists are more cycle aware in London than anywhere else I've been, which must be because they encounter lots of them.


----------



## theclaud (29 Nov 2013)

User482 said:


> I agree: having previously cycled in London perhaps once or twice in my life, the FNRttC was something of a revelation. And given a post-ride tendency to consume one or two yellow/ brown beers, I've cycled rather more of London than intended...


But possibly not _quite _as much as @TimO after Look Mum No Hands. Cycling round London somewhat plastered is a particular joy.


----------



## Wobblers (1 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2796085, member: 1314"]And cycling hammered somewhat plastered in London at night on a fixed is absolutely psychedelic.[/quote]

Though it does help if you remember to put your feet on the ground when you stop. Avoiding bollards is always a sound strategy too.


----------



## CopperBrompton (1 Dec 2013)

I love London, never grow tired of being a tourist in my own city.

A few of my photos ...


----------



## slowmotion (1 Dec 2013)

A trip round the four lanes of traffic on Hammermith Broadway quite clears the mind. Alcohol tends to give a firm idea of the correct trajectory when you launch. Adrenaline helps with the rest of the brief trip before you dip into the side roads.


----------



## subaqua (11 Dec 2013)

I love london by bike. by car or bus or tub you can poke it. 

when I flew back in last week at 20.30 and it was lit up and you could see christmas lights it was great.

riding round looking at the same is also great. 

in fact I may well pop onto the 29 Dec thread and sign up


----------



## Dan B (11 Dec 2013)

Linford said:


> I was there researching my geneology in the British Library in St Pancras on my Motorbike a few months ago


I'm quite surprised they didn't ask you to park the bike outside


----------



## Linford (11 Dec 2013)

Dan B said:


> I'm quite surprised they didn't ask you to park the bike outside



Kaboom-tish 

I paid for secure parking in St Pancras station. Next time, I'll drive to my sisters in St Albans and tube/train there.. London is hateful even on a PTW.


----------



## glenn forger (11 Dec 2013)

Your what is like a river?


----------



## glenn forger (11 Dec 2013)

Oh, The Pogues, I Googled.


----------



## RedRider (11 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2816574, member: 1314"]
View attachment 34107
[/quote]
A scene from another age like time stood still. Nowadays bikes have derailers and gears and things and the fog's quite Dickensian too.


----------



## Linford (11 Dec 2013)

User3094 said:


> Think of it as a probing statement.


Or a High rising terminal..


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2824309, member: 1314"]This morning...

View attachment 34434
[/quote]

I'm liking the bike taken at an angle, kind of adds to the perspective of the bridges.

Very clever, or had it just fallen over?


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2824627, member: 1314"]On purpose innit. Though it did accidentally fall over in my garden at 6.30am and scuffed the brooks. Grrrrr.[/quote]

That's not a scuff, it's patina - makes the object more valuable.


----------



## Christopher (16 Dec 2013)

Do you Londoners enjoy paying nearly £4 a pint? Up here it is £2.70 to £3


----------



## RedRider (16 Dec 2013)

You can get a decent pint for £3 in Central London, no problem. I even met the lad from Tadcaster who brews it.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Dec 2013)

RedRider said:


> You can get a decent pint for £3 in Central London, no problem. I even met the lad from Tadcaster who brews it.



King's Arms in Kingly Street?


----------



## RedRider (16 Dec 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> King's Arms in Kingly Street?


I was thinking the Sam Smith's establishments dotted around the capital but I'll add the king's arms to the list!


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Dec 2013)

RedRider said:


> I was thinking the Sam Smith's establishments dotted around the capital but I'll add the king's arms to the list!



I used to work in Warwick Street and our little squad of after work drinkers used the King's Arms a fair bit, not least because it was cheap.

There was a Whitbread pub along Beak Street which was largely unmolested - tatty - and charged a bit less than some.


----------



## Peter88 (16 Dec 2013)

A friend of mine used to be the landlord of The Cock Tavern near Oxford Circus, Last time i went in (Aug 2012) it was less than £3 for a pint .


----------



## CopperBrompton (16 Dec 2013)

Christopher said:


> Do you Londoners enjoy paying nearly £4 a pint? Up here it is £2.70 to £3


Yeah, but they make you drink it up there ...


----------



## RedRider (16 Dec 2013)

2824759 said:


> Idiosyncratic establishments Sam Smiths. I think it is just the Lea&Perrins and the Tabasco that isn't own brand.



I was up in Tadcaster for a stag do. It's a strange town of breweries and I heard some stories about the Dickensian brother Humphrey Smith who owns the Sam Smiths operation.
One of his loyal brewers said old Humphrey is often seen tiptoeing across the shop floor in ancient shoes, trying to avoid puddles of brewing waste lest it soaks his socks through holey soles. New shoes seen as wasteful extravagance by millionaire? It sounds improbable but I'm assured it's true.
It seems he owns swathes of the housing stock in the town which he rents out to his workforce - but only the morally correct - at knock down rates. One has to be married to get a lease so I'm told, and none of this new-fangled living in sin nonsense for Humphrey.
Another tale, which checks out on Wikipedia is...


> On 29 January 2012, the story emerged that Humphrey Smith had closed the Junction Inn in Royton, on New Year's Eve 2011, because the landlords were dispensing too much beer into their pints. He has subsequently issued a retrospective surcharge of £10,733 for lost stock over a 12 year period.[13]


The way I heard it was he went into the bar, saw a pint being over-measured and kicked everyone out.
Funny thing is, the people I met spoke fondly of him as an eccentric from another age.


----------



## Christopher (17 Dec 2013)

Come to think of it, the Slug and Lettuce in Lisle St (WC2 7BG, near Leicester Square) sells (or sold) good beer for significantly less than the London average. Can't say how much less, haven't been there for a while.
Bree Loiuse near Euston, old Parcel Hall at Kings Cross, Star in Belgravia - if you can find it, it is behind the German Embassy, and a new brewpub in Spitalfields are all excellent boozers btw. IMO. I don't mind that much paying good money for good beer.


----------



## Markymark (17 Dec 2013)

Ah, extra money on beer is just a tax on our awesomeness for living in London and worth every penny.


----------



## booze and cake (19 Dec 2013)

I notice an absence of footprints down the to waters edge, you did'nt go for a dip then?

It was indeed grim weather last night, I cycled 10 miles across town at 9pm and came as close drowning as its possible to get while riding, and so windy it was pretty dangerous signalling at times. When I got home my fleece must have weighed more than my bike and I'm still waiting for my shoes to dry out before I can go for a ride today.


----------



## RedRider (19 Dec 2013)

Was at the Royal festival Hall last night. Signed the under croft petition. The wind off the river smoked my cigarette in a minute flat. Was on call so no alcohol sadly. Met my OH and godson. Saw a show with clowns that was a lot better than you'd expect with clowns. Still no alcohol. Cycled home at OH pace through the wind and rain. Hope in my heart, cap firmly attached to head.


----------



## Christopher (20 Dec 2013)

I used to go for walks along the foreshore of the Thames at low tide near Wapping - I think you can still get down the old stairs directly onto the foreshore at various points. It is amazing how many structures there are in the river, especially at spring lows where you might see things that are almost always submerged (an old jetty for example, near Blackfriars IIRC)


----------



## Wobblers (20 Dec 2013)

2829761 said:


> Character building stuff. I was blown to a standstill, where the wind comes round a tall building, and had to walk for 30m.



And there I was thinking that you already had plenty of character...

PS: do you think it would have helped if you'd thought to stow the parachute _before _getting on the bike?


----------



## Wobblers (20 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2829279, member: 1314"]Wasn’t psychedelic last night. Left a Smithfield Market pub about 9pm and it was hammering it down, stormy winds gusting, heavy hailstones hitting. I did 6 miles and got to the petrol station at Clapham South and a car pulled out without looking as I approached. His window was all misted up so I’d slowed anyway. As he passed, I braked, he looked at me, carried on. I came to a halt, Goose beer 6.8% having been drunk all evening took control of my mind, *I forgot how to unclip. For a split second I did the perfect trackstand. Then fell slowly to my left, heaving through the rain, hit the pavement with my shoulder*, looked over my right shoulder at the departing car, and gave him the bird. Got back up, straightened the handlebars, tweaked the front brake back into place, cycled to the shop and got a cheap bottle of vodka, had a swig, then blasted back off into the heart of the storm.
[/quote]

CoG! I thought that you'd have learned after August! Did you manage to avoid the bollards this time???


----------



## RedRider (27 Jan 2014)

Just as the weather caught up...







...on Putney Bridge.





This was on the way back from Hampton Court today, somewhere I'd not been before. A grimace on the way there and a tailwind home. The first spots of cold rain in my face as I took these.


----------



## martint235 (28 Jan 2014)

You still seem to be spoling the pictures by sticking a bike in the way.....


----------



## RedRider (28 Jan 2014)

it's lovely being off work this week and riding about this great city. Just back from Primrose Hill and coffee and cake with a mate. I meant to head onto Highgate to see if I could see that working horse in the wood but forgot all about it momentarily and turned for home by mistake.
Thinking of where to go tomorrow morning now. Open to ideas.


----------



## martint235 (28 Jan 2014)

RedRider said:


> it's lovely being off work this week and riding about this great city. Just back from Primrose Hill and coffee and cake with a mate. I meant to head onto Highgate to see if I could see that working horse in the wood but forgot all about it momentarily and turned for home by mistake.
> Thinking of where to go tomorrow morning now. Open to ideas.


 Working horse? As opposed to one that's someone has broken?


----------



## RedRider (28 Jan 2014)

Yeah, all its strings are intact and its neigh's working and everything. Here it is.


----------



## martint235 (28 Jan 2014)

RedRider said:


> Yeah, all its strings are intact and its neigh's working and everything. Here it is.


 Ooh. If I can find the time and a decent day I might wander up to see that.


----------



## RedRider (28 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> Ooh. If I can find the time and a decent day I might wander up to see that.


according to @swee'pea99 the work was scheduled to finish by the end of this month. Hopefully it's still there.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Jan 2014)

RedRider said:


> according to @swee'pea99 the work was scheduled to finish by the end of this month. Hopefully it's still there.


It wasn't there yesterday, though there are many piles of logs/trunks...maybe they're waiting to get shot of those before they haul more out of the woods. It didn't look like they'd finished...there was actually a horse box and trailer, just no actual horse.


----------



## RedRider (28 Jan 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> It wasn't there yesterday, though there are many piles of logs/trunks...maybe they're waiting to get shot of those before they haul more out of the woods. It didn't look like they'd finished...there was actually a horse box and trailer, just no actual horse.


If the weather's right tomorrow morning I might take the chance. Is it easy enough to find the work site once you're there?


----------



## anothersam (28 Jan 2014)

The OP hits a sweet spot. Country roads, take me home to the city.

In fact, the main reason I do the FNRttC is for the London bits, even though sadly we're always leaving it.

[QUOTE 2789726, member: 1314"]Last time I cycled in Cheltenham, the most scenic thing I saw was:

View attachment 33163
[/quote]

That picture reminds me that I've often been saved from freezing to death by huddling in the carcass of a cow (as a vegan, the irony alone keeps me warm). Got the idea from The Empire Strikes back.

One of my fav shots of London:





I call it: Get the fark out of the way. Which I think you'll have to agree captures the spirit of the city, for many.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Jan 2014)

RedRider said:


> If the weather's right tomorrow morning I might take the chance. Is it easy enough to find the work site once you're there?


Yes. It's not a large wood - you can walk round it in 15 mins, +/-. Ask for the cafe - that's where the horse pulls the logs to. From there, it's obvious where they go.


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Jan 2014)

Last day today for the horses - but according to the nice horse man, they're moving on to Coldfall Wood next week, which is in the same neck of the woods.


----------



## Haitch (30 Jan 2014)

From _Far-Off Things_ (1922) by Arthur Machen (decadent Welsh mystic):

_London loomed up before me, wonderful, mystical as Assyrian Babylon, as full of unheard-of things and great unveilings as any magic city in an Eastern tale. It loomed up with incredible pinnacles and in its mighty shadow all lesser objects disappeared._


----------



## dan_bo (11 Mar 2014)

Very misty in London.


----------



## snorri (11 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2972245, member: 1314"]s***e camera. Getting a new phone now.[/quote]
Hmmmph, now you tell me.
I'll cancel that appointment with the optician then.


----------



## Wobblers (12 Mar 2014)

There seems to be something seriously wrong with your camera, CoG. In every photo you take, there seems to be this ghastly dirty grey fixed gear bike in the picture. Have you considered taking it back?

PS: from what I remember about your back garden, it had one tumbledown shed with rustic mould and an overgrown tree with Dutch Elm disease. I don't remember seeing any deer...


----------



## martint235 (19 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2985096, member: 1314"]This morning we looked forlornly at another pub that wasn't yet open. 

View attachment 40274
[/QUOTE]
User, how many times? At least wait until the sun is over the yard arm before trying to get p*****d. Or if you're really desperate there's a pub just down from there that opens at 9am.


----------



## martint235 (19 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2985124, member: 1314"]I went to church in Aldwych a few minutes later to repent. But that was shut as well.

The Devil and God both out. Who am I to turn to?
View attachment 40276
[/QUOTE]
It's cos you keep parking a dirty fixie outside their premises!! Turn to the light, get gears!


----------



## buggi (19 Mar 2014)

i would love to cycle thro London and will prob get the chance later in the year. Doing a charity ride from London to Warwick and will be riding from Strand to Grand Union Canal which I've been told is around 5 miles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2999793, member: 1314"]Bike's got new boots and panties! M+ innit. This morning on the South Bank. @fossyant

View attachment 40968
[/QUOTE]

Those tyres really complete that bike


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Those tyres really complete that bike


 
Till one looks at the tractor tread !!! At least one can't see it from the photo !


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2999941, member: 1314"]my, thank you  @fossyant[/QUOTE]


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2014)

There be dirt on that bike @User1314 !! Not up to the @ianrauk and fossy standard you know !!!!!


----------



## Kies (28 Mar 2014)

Loving the pics @User1314 . What camera are you using ?


----------



## Kies (28 Mar 2014)

when your wife/kids/partner say what do you want for Christmas/fathers day/Diwali ... canon IXUS 255 hs

and yes my order is already in


----------



## David Parry (29 Mar 2014)

Poetic SRW. You lucky few!!


----------

